# Gancikoff conferma:"Trattativa difficilissima".



## admin (7 Giugno 2016)

Come riportato da Sky, Berlusconi sta cambiando idea e non vuole vendere, la conferma della difficoltà della trattativa è arrivata direttamente da Gancikoff il quale, intervistati dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, ha confermato tutte le difficoltà, legate anche alla rabbia dei cinesi per le battute di Berlusconi:"E' la trattativa più difficile della nostra vita".


----------



## Butcher (7 Giugno 2016)

Difficile trattare con qualcuno che non vuole realmente vendere


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2016)

Se ne è ricordato subito, guarda caso dopo la campagna elettorale.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Giugno 2016)

Costringetelo.. Mandategli la mafia cinese che è più forte della sua!! Minacciatelo, fate qualcosa.. NON DATEGLIELA VINTA


----------



## sballotello (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Berlusconi sta cambiando idea e non vuole vendere, la conferma della difficoltà della trattativa è arrivata direttamente da Gancikoff il quale, intervistati dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, ha confermato tutte le difficoltà:"E' la trattativa più difficile della nostra vita".



non vuol dire che non se ne farà nulla


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2016)

up


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Giugno 2016)

Ogni giorno le mie speranze si assottigliano un po' di più.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Giugno 2016)

admin ha scritto:


> come riportato da sky, berlusconi sta cambiando idea e non vuole vendere, la conferma della difficoltà della trattativa è arrivata direttamente da gancikoff il quale, intervistati dal corriere della sera in edicola oggi, ha confermato tutte le difficoltà:"e' la trattativa più difficile della nostra vita".



.... Oh mio dio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Giugno 2016)

in realtà ha semplicemente confermato che la trattativa è la più difficile della sua vita .. non ha detto " è molto difficile che si chiuderà " .. è sostanzialmente diverso !!


----------



## alcyppa (7 Giugno 2016)

Il nano è arrivato a prendere in giro professionisti del calibro di Galatioto per qualche suo delirio elettorale.
Rendiamoci conto.


----------



## 666psycho (7 Giugno 2016)

io non so come certa gente possa così sicuri che Berlusconi venda...


----------



## Gekyn (7 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> in realtà ha semplicemente confermato che la trattativa è la più difficile della sua vita .. non ha detto " è molto difficile che si chiuderà " .. è sostanzialmente diverso !!



Il buon [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] è scafato le parole si possono interpretarle a proprio piacimento &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## wfiesso (7 Giugno 2016)

Vabbé ci abbiamo sperato invano anche stavolta... é andata, inutile illudersi ulteriormente, io mollo, se continuiamo così credo prima io del vecchio maledetto


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> in realtà ha semplicemente confermato che la trattativa è la più difficile della sua vita .. non ha detto " è molto difficile che si chiuderà " .. è sostanzialmente diverso !!



No. L'articolo del Corriere parla di grandi difficoltà e di rabbia dei cinesi per le parole di Berlusconi. E riporta queste parole.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> No. L'articolo del Corriere parla di grandi difficoltà e di rabbia dei cinesi per le parole di Berlusconi. E riporta queste parole.



Corriere


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> in realtà ha semplicemente confermato che la trattativa è la più difficile della sua vita .. non ha detto " è molto difficile che si chiuderà " .. è sostanzialmente diverso !!



Lollo, mi stai piacendo moltissimo


----------



## Fedeshi (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> No. L'articolo del Corriere parla di grandi difficoltà e di rabbia dei cinesi per le parole di Berlusconi. E riporta queste parole.



Le difficoltà e la rabbia dei Cinesi sono state dette da Gancikoff oppure è un interpretazione del Corriere della Sera? Mi par di capire la seconda.


----------



## Giangy (7 Giugno 2016)

Ancora una settimana e si saprà come andranno le cose... Se vende sarò uno dei tifosi più felici del Milan, se non vende dico addio per sempre al Milan


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Giugno 2016)

*Questo è l'articolo testuale del CorSera, ciascuno tragga le proprie interpretazioni: 

"Ieri ad Arcore non se n’è parlato (della cessione), Berlusconi non sembra avere particolare fretta e nel frattempo gli advisor Sal Galatioto e Nicholas Gancikoff hanno dovuto gestire la rabbia dei cinesi per le battute di Berlusconi, non un aiuto per chi deve negoziare e si lascia scappare «è la trattativa più difficile della nostra vita». In ogni caso, un incontro la prossima settimana non sarebbe decisivo: l’eventuale chiusura dell’affare non sarà prima del 20 giugno. Intanto l’indice delle oscillazioni di umore di Berlusconi registra una maggior freddezza rispetto all’idea di vendere. Le due parti tranquillizzano: Berlusconi vuole sapere come saranno spesi i soldi, i cinesi ritengono di aver presentato un piano convincente che mira all’aumento dei ricavi attraverso accordi in Cina e la costruzione dello stadio. E in cuor loro pensano ci si sia spinti troppo oltre per tornare indietro. Fininvest, prudente, aspetta la decisione di Silvio"*


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Berlusconi sta cambiando idea e non vuole vendere, la conferma della difficoltà della trattativa è arrivata direttamente da Gancikoff il quale, intervistati dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, ha confermato tutte le difficoltà, legate anche alla rabbia dei cinesi per le battute di Berlusconi:"E' la trattativa più difficile della nostra vita".



Che la trattativa fosse complicata si sapeva, beh certo ragazzi se non vende questa volta mettiamoci pure l'anima in pace.



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Questo è l'articolo testuale del CorSera, ciascuno tragga le proprie interpretazioni:
> 
> "Ieri ad Arcore non se n’è parlato (della cessione), Berlusconi non sembra avere particolare fretta e nel frattempo gli advisor Sal Galatioto e Nicholas Gancikoff hanno dovuto gestire la rabbia dei cinesi per le battute di Berlusconi, non un aiuto per chi deve negoziare e si lascia scappare «è la trattativa più difficile della nostra vita». In ogni caso, un incontro la prossima settimana non sarebbe decisivo: l’eventuale chiusura dell’affare non sarà prima del 20 giugno. Intanto l’indice delle oscillazioni di umore di Berlusconi registra una maggior freddezza rispetto all’idea di vendere. Le due parti tranquillizzano: Berlusconi vuole sapere come saranno spesi i soldi, i cinesi ritengono di aver presentato un piano convincente che mira all’aumento dei ricavi attraverso accordi in Cina e la costruzione dello stadio. E in cuor loro pensano ci si sia spinti troppo oltre per tornare indietro. Fininvest, prudente, aspetta la decisione di Silvio"*



Io continuo sulla mia linea cioè che tutti stanno dando supposizione senza avere notizie certe poi magari mi sbaglio.


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Questo è l'articolo testuale del CorSera, ciascuno tragga le proprie interpretazioni:
> 
> "Ieri ad Arcore non se n’è parlato (della cessione), Berlusconi non sembra avere particolare fretta e nel frattempo gli advisor Sal Galatioto e Nicholas Gancikoff hanno dovuto gestire la rabbia dei cinesi per le battute di Berlusconi, non un aiuto per chi deve negoziare e si lascia scappare «è la trattativa più difficile della nostra vita». In ogni caso, un incontro la prossima settimana non sarebbe decisivo: l’eventuale chiusura dell’affare non sarà prima del 20 giugno. Intanto l’indice delle oscillazioni di umore di Berlusconi registra una maggior freddezza rispetto all’idea di vendere. Le due parti tranquillizzano: Berlusconi vuole sapere come saranno spesi i soldi, i cinesi ritengono di aver presentato un piano convincente che mira all’aumento dei ricavi attraverso accordi in Cina e la costruzione dello stadio. E in cuor loro pensano ci si sia spinti troppo oltre per tornare indietro. Fininvest, prudente, aspetta la decisione di Silvio"*



*«è la trattativa più difficile della nostra vita»*
L'unico reale virgolettato.


----------



## Fedeshi (7 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Questo è l'articolo testuale del CorSera, ciascuno tragga le proprie interpretazioni:
> 
> "Ieri ad Arcore non se n’è parlato (della cessione), Berlusconi non sembra avere particolare fretta e nel frattempo gli advisor Sal Galatioto e Nicholas Gancikoff hanno dovuto gestire la rabbia dei cinesi per le battute di Berlusconi, non un aiuto per chi deve negoziare e si lascia scappare «è la trattativa più difficile della nostra vita». In ogni caso, un incontro la prossima settimana non sarebbe decisivo: l’eventuale chiusura dell’affare non sarà prima del 20 giugno. Intanto l’indice delle oscillazioni di umore di Berlusconi registra una maggior freddezza rispetto all’idea di vendere. Le due parti tranquillizzano: Berlusconi vuole sapere come saranno spesi i soldi, i cinesi ritengono di aver presentato un piano convincente che mira all’aumento dei ricavi attraverso accordi in Cina e la costruzione dello stadio. E in cuor loro pensano ci si sia spinti troppo oltre per tornare indietro. Fininvest, prudente, aspetta la decisione di Silvio"*



Tac! Tutto come previsto.Ci avrei scommesso un centone che erano solo impressioni del Corriere della Sera.


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Tac! Tutto come previsto.Ci avrei scommesso un centone che erano solo impressioni del Corriere della Sera.



E' quello che è scritto nel primo post. Non ci voleva molto a capirlo.

Ci sono le impressioni del Corriere della Sera (che è comunque il primo quotidiano italiano) supportate dalle parole di Gancikoff.


----------



## Fedeshi (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' quello che è scritto nel primo post. Non ci voleva molto a capirlo.
> 
> Ci sono le impressioni del Corriere della Sera (che è comunque il primo quotidiano italiano) supportate dalle parole di Gancikoff.





L'attesa per il 15 mi sta distruggendo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Questo è l'articolo testuale del CorSera, ciascuno tragga le proprie interpretazioni:
> 
> "Ieri ad Arcore non se n’è parlato (della cessione), Berlusconi non sembra avere particolare fretta e nel frattempo gli advisor Sal Galatioto e Nicholas Gancikoff hanno dovuto gestire la rabbia dei cinesi per le battute di Berlusconi, non un aiuto per chi deve negoziare e si lascia scappare «è la trattativa più difficile della nostra vita». In ogni caso, un incontro la prossima settimana non sarebbe decisivo: l’eventuale chiusura dell’affare non sarà prima del 20 giugno. Intanto l’indice delle oscillazioni di umore di Berlusconi registra una maggior freddezza rispetto all’idea di vendere. Le due parti tranquillizzano: Berlusconi vuole sapere come saranno spesi i soldi, i cinesi ritengono di aver presentato un piano convincente che mira all’aumento dei ricavi attraverso accordi in Cina e la costruzione dello stadio. E in cuor loro pensano ci si sia spinti troppo oltre per tornare indietro. Fininvest, prudente, aspetta la decisione di Silvio"*



A chi mi parla di cinesi infastiditi o addirittura arrabbiati tirerei una badilata sui denti.

Ma secondo voi davvero questi fanno saltare una trattativa da quasi un MILIARDO di euro perchè si sono "offesi" per le parole di berlusconi, che notoriamente è un guascone e pure mezzo Rimbecillito con l'età?
Chi crede questo dovrebbe farsi un paio di domande sul perchè i china sono miliardari mentre loro non ancora 

Malafede, giornalismo squallido e asservito, articoli "dall'alto"...
In una parole: squallore.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> L'attesa per il 15 mi sta distruggendo.



Ma quale 15.. Qua siamo già arrivati al 20 ed andremo anche oltre...


----------



## Jaqen (7 Giugno 2016)

Continuo a pensare che siamo ne più ne meno nella stessa situazione dell'anno scorso e si concluderà con un nulla di fatto.
I fatti sono, Vangioni quadriennale, Emery al PSG, Honda a breve quadriennale, Montolivo rinnovo pluriennale, Brocchi che programma la stagione... io purtroppo ci credo zero.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Berlusconi sta cambiando idea e non vuole vendere, la conferma della difficoltà della trattativa è arrivata direttamente da Gancikoff il quale, intervistati dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, ha confermato tutte le difficoltà, legate anche alla rabbia dei cinesi per le battute di Berlusconi:"E' la trattativa più difficile della nostra vita".



Adesso anche le parole ufficiali del diretto interessato nella trattativa saranno state falsificate da quei juventini di Sky immagino...

Vergogna, il nano sia maledetto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Giugno 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> A chi mi parla di cinesi infastiditi o addirittura arrabbiati tirerei una badilata sui denti.
> 
> Ma secondo voi davvero questi fanno saltare una trattativa da quasi un MILIARDO di euro perchè si sono "offesi" per le parole di berlusconi, che notoriamente è un guascone e pure mezzo ************* con l'età?
> Chi crede questo dovrebbe farsi un paio di domande sul perchè i china sono miliardari mentre loro non ancora
> ...


Ormai la linea editoriale è tracciata: affari di cuore, ripensamenti, frenate, fastidi dei cinesi. Tutte le notizie sono date con questi elementi, ma mai nessuno che si prenda l'onere di dire: "No, ragazzi, la trattativa è fallita, non si fa più niente". La verità è che la trattativa prosegue, punto, e del suo esito se ne saprà la settimana prossima.


----------



## Jino (7 Giugno 2016)

Le settimane scorse mi prendavate per pazzo quando vi dicevo che non credevo alla cessione, se non altro se le cose andranno veramente cosi non ci resto male.


----------



## Aragorn (7 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Questo è l'articolo testuale del CorSera, ciascuno tragga le proprie interpretazioni:
> 
> "Ieri ad Arcore non se n’è parlato (della cessione), Berlusconi non sembra avere particolare fretta e nel frattempo gli advisor Sal Galatioto e Nicholas Gancikoff hanno dovuto gestire la rabbia dei cinesi per le battute di Berlusconi, non un aiuto per chi deve negoziare e si lascia scappare «è la trattativa più difficile della nostra vita». In ogni caso, un incontro la prossima settimana non sarebbe decisivo: l’eventuale chiusura dell’affare non sarà prima del 20 giugno. Intanto l’indice delle oscillazioni di umore di Berlusconi registra una maggior freddezza rispetto all’idea di vendere. Le due parti tranquillizzano: Berlusconi vuole sapere come saranno spesi i soldi, i cinesi ritengono di aver presentato un piano convincente che mira all’aumento dei ricavi attraverso accordi in Cina e la costruzione dello stadio. E in cuor loro pensano ci si sia spinti troppo oltre per tornare indietro. Fininvest, prudente, aspetta la decisione di Silvio"*



Bisogna capire se quel "difficile" va inteso come complesso, lungo, delicato o come manifestazione di grande incertezza sull'esito dell'affare. Mi dispiace ma, conoscendo Berlusconi, non riesco proprio a stare tranquillo.


----------



## martinmilan (7 Giugno 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Bisogna capire se quel "difficile" va inteso come complesso, lungo, delicato o come manifestazione di grande incertezza sull'esito dell'affare. Mi dispiace ma, conoscendo Berlusconi, non riesco proprio a stare tranquillo.



se ad una settimana alla fine dell'esclusiva dice queste cose cosa ti aspetti?io la vedo nerissima..


----------



## Mr. Canà (7 Giugno 2016)

Rendiamoci conto della pazienza che stanno avendo gli intermediari e i compratori. Ma quali dubbi può avere? È chiaro che debba vendere, ha solo paura che così facendo e uscendo di scena perderà le luci della ribalta. È solo una questione di ego.


----------



## Aragorn (7 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> se ad una settimana alla fine dell'esclusiva dice queste cose cosa ti aspetti?io la vedo nerissima..



Anch'io la vedo nerissima, è che non riesco ancora a farmene una ragione. Sei vicino al traguardo e inciampi a pochi metri dalla linea perchè un ottantenne rimbambito ti fa lo sgambetto


----------



## Crox93 (7 Giugno 2016)

Bisogna vedere quanto ci sia di vero e quanto di "interpretativo" nell'articolo del Corriere.
Se è tutto vero, direi che è finita. Se gli addetti al lavoro in prima persona inizia a frenare direi che la situazione è chiara.


----------



## martinmilan (7 Giugno 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Anch'io la vedo nerissima, è che non riesco ancora a farmene una ragione. Sei vicino al traguardo e inciampi a pochi metri dalla linea perchè un ottantenne rimbambito ti fa lo sgambetto



non dirlo a me...ero molto ottimista fino ad una settimana fa..ora sono inca.zzato nero perchè mi sento preso per il sedere in maniera cosmica


----------



## Doctore (7 Giugno 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Bisogna vedere quanto ci sia di vero e quanto di "interpretativo" nell'articolo del Corriere.
> Se è tutto vero, direi che è finita. Se gli addetti al lavoro in prima persona inizia a frenare direi che la situazione è chiara.



se fosse finita avrebbero chiuso da tempo la trattativa


----------



## wildfrank (7 Giugno 2016)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Rendiamoci conto della pazienza che stanno avendo gli intermediari e i compratori. Ma quali dubbi può avere? È chiaro che debba vendere, ha solo paura che così facendo e uscendo di scena perderà le luci della ribalta. È solo una questione di ego.



Bravissimo, per me hai fatto centro. Solo questi I suoi dubbi...


----------



## Crox93 (7 Giugno 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> se fosse finita avrebbero chiuso da tempo la trattativa



Non con le elezioni di mezzo.


----------



## kolao95 (7 Giugno 2016)

Ecco, queste sono dichiarazioni pericolose, non quelle di quelle fecce di Di Stefano e Pellegatti. Comunque vediamo come va, spero siano solo dichiarazioni di facciata.


----------



## malos (7 Giugno 2016)

Prima di trarre conclusioni aspettiamo qualche giorno, e lo dico io che sono sempre stato scettico anche quando erano quasi tutti convinti che vendesse sicuramente. Calma e gesso, al limite il tempo dei "forconi" arriva lo stesso non preoccupatevi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Giugno 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> io non so come certa gente possa così sicuri che Berlusconi venda...



Ma infatti, tutto sembra andare nelle direzione opposta


----------



## 666psycho (7 Giugno 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, tutto sembra andare nelle direzione opposta



ok essere positivi, ma essere sicuri al 100% che la trattativa si concluderà in modo positivo lo trovo un po esagerato. Lo spero con tutto il mio cuore, ma non riesco ad essere convinto al 100% che Berlusconi venda. Troppo volte ci ha preso per il culo.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Giugno 2016)

*LEGGERE
*
http://www.milanworld.net/rispetto-per-chi-posta-le-notizie-per-favore-vt23427.html


----------



## Doctore (7 Giugno 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Non con le elezioni di mezzo.



che gli frega ai cinesi delle elezioni


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Giugno 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ok essere positivi, ma essere sicuri al 100% che la trattativa si concluderà in modo positivo lo trovo un po esagerato. Lo spero con tutto il mio cuore, ma non riesco ad essere convinto al 100% che Berlusconi venda. Troppo volte ci ha preso per il culo.




Più che altro la diffidenza aumenta a dismisura dopo aver visto come in un nanosecondo sia stata ufficilizzata la cessione dell'inter.
Ogni volta ce la menano con trattative estenuanti, complicate e via, poi vedi questi che chiudono così, senza problemi. Appena si è saputa di sta storia del gruppo Suning, tempo due giorni ed è stato ufficializzato tutto.

In quei due giorni ricordo anche lo scetticismo di molti qui dentro sulla reltà effettiva di quella trattativa, tanti che parlavano male di sky perché parlavano di questo e non della trattativa del Milan...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (7 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> L'attesa per il 15 mi sta distruggendo.



Ottimista.


----------



## Black (7 Giugno 2016)

che botte di negatività che ci stiamo prendendo in questi giorni.... vero che è pieno di gufi (sky in primis), ma è difficile non diventare pessimisti. Spero che il 20 arrivi presto e poi vedremo, ma le sensazioni non sono buone. Temo che dovremo dare ragione a ReBlanck...


----------



## Kaw (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Berlusconi sta cambiando idea e non vuole vendere, la conferma della difficoltà della trattativa è arrivata direttamente da Gancikoff il quale, intervistati dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, ha confermato tutte le difficoltà, legate anche alla rabbia dei cinesi per le battute di Berlusconi:"E' la trattativa più difficile della nostra vita".


Una cosa è certa, qualcosa di strano nell'aria c'è.
Perchè a una settimana dalla firma del preliminare dovrebbe essere tutto fatto, cioè non è che Berlusconi si decide all'ultimo quando mette la firma, la firma sul foglio è l'ultima formalità, il grosso dovrebbe essere già tutto fatto (in materia di "convincimento"). C'è solo da sbrigare le ultime faccende burocratiche, ad oggi la trattativa non dovrebbe più essere difficilissima [cit.], ma in discesa.
Occhio, che qua ci tirano uno scherzo mica da ridere...


----------



## wfiesso (7 Giugno 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> che botte di negatività che ci stiamo prendendo in questi giorni.... vero che è pieno di gufi (sky in primis), ma è difficile non diventare pessimisti. Spero che il 20 arrivi presto e poi vedremo, ma le sensazioni non sono buone. *Temo che dovremo dare ragione a ReBlanck*...



Pensare che fino s una settimana fa veniva additato come troll ... quanto mi sto ricredendo...


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Giugno 2016)

Il fatto che la trattativa vada entro/oltre il 20 conferma che Berlusconi sta usando come burattini questi cinesi (se esistono).


----------



## Crox93 (7 Giugno 2016)

Dopo la notizia di Emery direi che i continui rinvii non fanno altro che confermare tutto il teatrino.


----------



## wfiesso (7 Giugno 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Dopo la notizia di Emery direi che i continui rinvii non fanno altro che confermare tutto il teatrino.



Aggiungo un altro quesito, proprio oggi, 2 giorni dopo le elezioni doveva dire che sta cosa? Io sono convinto che sia accaduto qualcosa tra domenica e lunedì, qualcosa del tipo che Berlusca abbia deciso in modo irrevocabile di non vendere


----------



## Butcher (7 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Il fatto che la trattativa vada entro/oltre il 20 conferma che Berlusconi sta usando come burattini questi cinesi (se esistono).



Perfetto.
I cinesi ci sono per davvero ma Berlusconi dall'alto della sua furbizia (o demenza) ha saputo voltare tutto a suo vantaggio.


----------



## Crox93 (7 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Aggiungo un altro quesito, proprio oggi, 2 giorni dopo le elezioni doveva dire che sta cosa? Io sono convinto che sia accaduto qualcosa tra domenica e lunedì, qualcosa del tipo che Berlusca abbia deciso in modo irrevocabile di non vendere



Se non vende è una decisione presa da tempo, uno non può smontare una trattativa del genere in 2 giorni.
Ha deciso di rifiutare tempo fa e ha portato avanti un finto ottimismo per costruire la sua solita schiera dii bugie.


----------



## wfiesso (7 Giugno 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Se non vende è una decisione presa da tempo, uno non può smontare una trattativa del genere in 2 giorni.
> Ha deciso di rifiutare tempo fa e ha portato avanti un finto ottimismo per costruire la sua solita schiera dii bugie.



Non so però se Galatioto e i """"""colossi"""""" si sarebbero fatti infinocchiare così da un ottantenne rimbambito... o forse non é realmente così rimbambito come vuol far credere...


----------



## Doctore (7 Giugno 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Se non vende è una decisione presa da tempo, uno non può smontare una trattativa del genere in 2 giorni.
> Ha deciso di rifiutare tempo fa e ha portato avanti un finto ottimismo per costruire la sua solita schiera dii bugie.



Quindi l italmilan era era per campagna elettorale...la vendita dei cinesi campagna elettorale...hai le idee confuse amico.
Ottimismo?dove?quando?


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Non so però se Galatioto e i """"""colossi"""""" si sarebbero fatti infinocchiare così da un ottantenne rimbambito... o forse non é realmente così rimbambito come vuol far credere...



Chi è più pazzo, il pazzo o i pazzi che lo seguono?


----------



## wfiesso (7 Giugno 2016)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Chi è più pazzo, il pazzo o i pazzi che lo seguono?



In sti giorni credimi che lo scettro di pazzo me lo gioco alla pari con il nano


----------



## Manchester2003!! (7 Giugno 2016)

Buonasera a tutti.Mi sono appena iscritto e mi spiace gia' dover commentare qualcosa di pericoloso.... 
Speriamo venda alla svelta prima che si incaponisca che puo' far risorgere il Milan anni 90.


----------



## clanton (7 Giugno 2016)

Manchester2003!! ha scritto:


> Buonasera a tutti.Mi sono appena iscritto e mi spiace gia' dover commentare qualcosa di pericoloso....
> Speriamo venda alla svelta prima che si incaponisca che puo' far risorgere il Milan anni 90.



Io sono uno di quelli tranquilli anche se seguo tutto con apprensione. La decisione di vendere c'è altrimenti Fininvest non avrebbe incaricato nessuno di ricercare possibili compratori. Galatioto non è il Bee della situazione. I cinesi vogliono comprare. Berlusconi fa il solito teatrino forte del proprio ego smisurato e della necessità di sentirsi sempre sulla cresta dell'onda anche se qualcuno a lui vicino dovrebbe ricordargli che non c'è + l'onda che lo sorregge in nessun campo e sta sprofondando cervello compreso !


----------



## Crox93 (7 Giugno 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Quindi l italmilan era era per campagna elettorale...la vendita dei cinesi campagna elettorale...hai le idee confuse amico.
> Ottimismo?dove?quando?



ItalMilan per i berlusconiani che pensano che il nano sia un Dio sceso in terra.
Vendita per chi non vede l'ora di vedere Berlusconi lontano dal Milan.
Ottimismo nel senso di spinta per la cessione, nei giorni prima del voto è andato ovunque a dire: "Vendo, ma..."
Tenendo, quindi, il piede in due scarpe per far "contenti" tutti.




wfiesso ha scritto:


> Non so però se Galatioto e i """"""colossi"""""" si sarebbero fatti infinocchiare così da un ottantenne rimbambito... o forse non é realmente così rimbambito come vuol far credere...



Noi non sappiamo cosa ci sia dietro, magari ad aprile le cose procedevano e lui ha congelato tutto in poche settimane, è capace di tutto quell'uomo.


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Giugno 2016)

Ragazzi, dobbiamo avere pazienza... manca poco, 10, 20 o 40 giorni in piu non sono nulla rispetto 5-6 anni che siamo aspettando finisca questo disastro. Berlusconi chiaramente NON vuole vendere ma questa volta DEVE vendere.


----------



## martinmilan (7 Giugno 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, dobbiamo avere pazienza... manca poco, 10, 20 o 40 giorni in piu non sono nulla rispetto 5-6 anni che siamo aspettando finisca questo disastro. Berlusconi chiaramente NON vuole vendere ma questa volta DEVE vendere.



Macchè 10 giorni...la prossima settimana scade l'esclusiva e qua non si sa ancora nulla...dovrebbe per forza uscire quache notiziona altrimenti meglio che cominciate a pensare davvero all'idea che salti tutto perchè sennò vi prendete la batosta.
manca 1 mese al nuovo raduno e tutti non sanno ancora un piffero.


----------



## Doctore (7 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Macchè 10 giorni...la prossima settimana scade l'esclusiva e qua non si sa ancora nulla...dovrebbe per forza uscire quache notiziona altrimenti meglio che cominciate a pensare davvero all'idea che salti tutto perchè sennò vi prendete la batosta.
> manca 1 mese al nuovo raduno e tutti non sanno ancora un piffero.



non c e nessuna batosta si chiude tutto con il milan,sky premium ecc


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Macchè 10 giorni...la prossima settimana scade l'esclusiva e qua non si sa ancora nulla...dovrebbe per forza uscire quache notiziona altrimenti meglio che cominciate a pensare davvero all'idea che salti tutto perchè sennò vi prendete la batosta.
> manca 1 mese al nuovo raduno e tutti non sanno ancora un piffero.



Si saprà dopo i ballottaggi del 19 sicuramente.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (7 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Pensare che fino s una settimana fa veniva additato come troll ... quanto mi sto ricredendo...



In quanti gli dovranno le loro scuse........


----------

